# discharge from eye



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I noticed tonight some yellowish looking discharge from the corner of Belle's eye. I just cleaned it with warm soapy water and will keep watch. Any suggestions for what else may be effective if this continues?
Thanks,
Jcris


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Eyes are nothing to mess with. Get it checked if it keeps having discharge within a day or 2


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm going to get her to the vet tomorrow if possible. I just washed it and noticed her eye on the one side is much more red than the other. Also that there is more of the yellowish discharge. I'm also noticing her scratching at it.Thanks for the quick response.
Jcris
Your spoo is beautiful


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Could be an infection, dry eye, or, in Maizie's case, it helped diagnose her with parasympathetic nose. Definitely get it checked out. And I would only wash it with a warm (but not hot) washcloth or paper towel and no soap. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thankyou Zooeysmom,
No soap?
I worry about her so much, she is a fragile little girl. Such a sweetheart.
I hope to know more tomorrow.
Thanks again,
Jcris


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Pericles has had a fair amount of discharge from his eyes, off and on, which seems to be associated with food allergies. I wipe it away with a very wet paper towel or cotton ball. It's important to see if it's an infection, or associated with dry eye (the Schirmer tear test) or if it is allergies. In Pericles' case, I just keep both eyes cleaned of any ****, and use eye wetting drops as needed to keep them clear.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi there - it is so worrisome when our little ones get something! I hope it is nothing serious. I second zooeysmom's advice too - no soap, and make sure you change the cloth or the paper towel for each eye. In case of an infection, you don't want the infection spreading from one eye to the other. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes be very careful. My Bella foe 6 years I have to put medication and liquid tears in her eyes at least 2 times a day. I cannot remember the name of the illness, but if I do not take care of them she will get sores on the eyeballs and go blind. The white part of the eye around the eye ball gets really red if not taken car of regularly. She was about 5 when it happened and I take her to the vest every 6 months to have him check it. Sometimes I put liquid tears in 4 or 5 times a day, depending how they look.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Well it's been one week since my poor little Belle has been having issues with this eye discharge. At first it was just her right eye. After a couple days it cleared up and I decided not to take her to the Vet. Now her left eye is having the same issue only worse I think. I bought some opthalmic, sterile saline solution and began using it to clean instead of the warm water I'd been using. This morning she awoke with her eye crusted over with that discharge. I felt so bad for not having taken her in to the Vet last week. I think it scared her and me. Guess I need to have the vet take a look. Sorry, I'm just bemoaning my foolish choices here.:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

If it is yellow, it is most likely an infection. This happened to Lucky a few months back. I gave him some neomycin from the vet and it cleared up in four days.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Hope I am wrong but it sounds just like my Bella's eyes. Is the white of the eye red also? I cannot remember the long name, but as I said earlier I do medication and artificial tears, she has no tears. If I do not take care of it daily she will get crust and cause the eye to stick shut. I have been doing it to her for so many years, she comes to me to have it done


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

glorybee, it's probably keratoconjunctivitis sicca (KCS), aka dry eye. 

One should NEVER wait on eye issues. Some of these conditions are extremely painful to the dog.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've had an eye infection a few years back and the pain when it spreads to your iris is unreal. It hurt so bad I couldn't sleep. The reason is a high concentration of nerves in that area.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about Belle's eyes. Please let us know how it goes. Hopefully it will be something very simple get rid of.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> glorybee, it's probably keratoconjunctivitis sicca (KCS), aka dry eye.
> 
> One should NEVER wait on eye issues. Some of these conditions are extremely painful to the dog.


I think that is it, as long as I clean and put drops of medication and liquid tears, she is ok, it has been 6 years. He told me if the medication quites working she would get sores on the eyeball


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I hope Belle is doing well and more comfortable with her eyes.

Please let us know how she is doing. I wish her the best.

VQ


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Took Belle to the Vet today. He checked her over, looking closely at her eyes. Both eyes were irritated and in need of medicated drops for the next several days. Beyond that she seems ok. The vet said she should improve quickly but if not I should get her back in. I was very hesitant to take her in but am glad I did.
Thanks everyone,
Jcris


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, that's a relief! I hope she is more comfortable and heals up quickly!

Thanks for the update.

VQ


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent--glad she's on the path to healing :love2:


----------

